# Dwarf Fortress



## strangething (Jul 13, 2010)

So, any Dwarf Fortress players here? Perhaps enough to start an all-furry succession game? 

For those who don't know what I'm talking about: 

http://www.bay12games.com/dwarves/


----------



## Point_Blank (Jul 13, 2010)

It looks like IRC: The Game.


----------



## Tabr (Jul 13, 2010)

I play the heck out of Dwarf Fortress.  Holding off on moving to the new version until its issues are straightened out though.  The game is bad enough without the confusing new military stuff, mad doctors and limbless dwarven horrors crawling around the fort.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 13, 2010)

Dwarf fort is the dogs bollox, I play with a sprite overlay, and with stone sense running. I look at code enough everyday as it is .


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 13, 2010)

I think my eyes just died.


----------



## Ames (Jul 14, 2010)

I played it for a while like three years ago.

Shit blew my mind.  The depth of the game is incredible.  You can do fucking anything.


----------



## strangething (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't see the symbols anymore, just farmer, carpenter, mechanic...

I'm on a mission to get more people playing Dwarf Fortress. So I'm spreading word about things like the Lazy Newb package. It has a graphics pack and  a bunch of useful helper programs. 
http://dffd.wimbli.com/file.php?id=2663

And my own project, Bentgirder: 
http://df.magmawiki.com/index.php/Bentgirder


----------



## Tycho (Jul 14, 2010)

I used to play it, before I switched over to Linux.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 14, 2010)

So, how 'bout them Elephants...


----------



## strangething (Jul 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I used to play it, before I switched over to Linux.


 
There is a linux version. I can't say how stable it is.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 16, 2010)

I love reading about some of the legendary fortresses.

And I fucking love Obok Meatgod.

I'll play the game one day, when I get my computer to run stable for more than a few days at a time.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok. I installed and have been playing the game. I've actually managed to survive 2 years. My fortress seems to be doing fairly well, even if I can't actually locate any magma, my farm has sprung a leak, I pissed off the trade caravan, I can't figure out how to make a military and there are rocks fucking everywhere inside my fortress. And nothing has actually attacked me yet. Well, a buzzard came and mauled one of my peasants while he was unloading caps from the cart, but that's it.

And I've clocked up about 10 hours on it today alone and I still aren't sure what I'm doing.


----------



## strangething (Jul 18, 2010)

That's pretty impressive, Smelge. I lost two forts to starvation before I even figured out the basics. That was before I knew about the wiki, though.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 18, 2010)

I stared at it... and my eyes started hurting


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 18, 2010)

Such a game escapes my grasp, I only hear excellent things about it but I never have enough time to learn how to play it. I shall stick with Robot Unicorn Attack instead, at least until my holidays next week when I can begin learning those colourful and eye-catching ropes.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 18, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Such a game escapes my grasp, I only hear excellent things about it but I never have enough time to learn how to play it. I shall stick with Robot Unicorn Attack instead, at least until my holidays next week when I can begin learning those colourful and eye-catching ropes.


 open your eyes, and notice, your eyes are open.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 18, 2010)

I had a plague of raccoons, started working on fortifications and moats to keep bad things out, made some drawbridges and started on various crafts, then the game crashed and my computer died.

Glad I anticipated that and backed up all my saves to my external HDD.

[Edit]I fear I may be becoming a bad person. I now have a total of 45 dwarfs in my fortress. One of them got caught in a fey mood and started demanding body parts. So I just had 3 kittens deboned for his artifact. Also, I figured out how to get drawbridges to work, and have successfully started my dwarven space program. It's possible I should have waited for the mechanic to get off the drawbridge after installing it's mechanisms before pulling the lever.[/edit]


----------



## IanKeith (Jul 22, 2010)

Has anyone in the forums thought about starting a LP/succession fort?

It'd be pretty awful, but hopefully funny.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd be up for one of those games. Though given the lack of players, it'd have to go round a certain group quite a few times.


----------



## R. Wolf (Jul 25, 2010)

I just downloaded it yesterday, I've been messing around in "Adventure Mode" and the object testing arena a bit but not much else. Seems like a game I could really get into! (If I could ever learn how to play...)


----------



## Tabr (Jul 26, 2010)

Easiest way to (sorta) learn how to play is to go to the dwarf fortress wiki, (http://df.magmawiki.com) and look up the entry called "My first fortress".  Its a pretty good walkthrough for getting the basic systems understood and deployed, what to bring with you, etc.  Its slightly outdated with the release of the new version, but it should let you know just what changed.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 26, 2010)

Magmawiki is pretty good, also this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGBTNPbUvFM&feature=channel

It takes a bit to learn, and it;'s good to always have the wiki open so you can refer to it when something pops up that you're not sure on. Unfortunately, my fortress died a few days ago. My miners managed to dig through an adamanine vein at about the same time as a horde of goblins walked through the front gates. Luckily, some of the dwarfs escaped both goblins and wraiths by being battered to death by one of the metal forgers. It all went to shit pretty fast.

Now I'm working on Udosdastot, or "Mansword". Despite a rocky start which included forgetting to bring any anvils and the chief medic going mental and murdering all the wardogs and children, it's pulling through. I now have an underground river I built, secure fortifications around the entrance, with enough forest to keep me going, masses of food and drink, a hunter that seems capable of taking down an elephant despite being unarmed, which I really don't want to think about, and a few other interesting things. I'm now setting up a hospital, then I'll build some secure rooms that can collapse if needed to start looking for magma and adamantine, while keeping the fort safe from gribblies coming out of the depths. I also need to locate magma, so I can set up a nice mechanism to flood the trade depot with it whenever those fucking elves appear. Also a military needs established.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 2, 2010)

So I did it. I got the Lazy Newb pack and started playing. Restarted pretty early on once I realised what shape it would really need to be; I was playing it too much like Dungeon Keeper. Plus I forgot I can actually mine up and down.

I've been in the mood for a "Build a fuckton of stuff and don't die" game, and this looks like it should work fine. 

Got the wiki bookmarked, and the Dwarf Therapist sure seems useful. Just watching some more videos while another new world generates.


----------



## Riptor (Aug 2, 2010)

Honestly, I tried this out once, and even though I _really _wanted to enjoy it, I couldn't get into it. Maybe next I play I should make sure to grab all these utilities and mods you guys brought up. The problem I have isn't with the graphics, it's the way you have to memorize all these keyboard commands. I've never been all that great at that, Nethack's controls are all I can take before I freeze up.

I tried the tutorial once, too, but the problem is while I can follow the directions on it pretty well, I can't really get the hang of making a fortress for myself. Oh well, I'll admit the Let's Plays are fun to watch.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Aug 2, 2010)

strangething said:


> I don't see the symbols anymore, just farmer, carpenter, mechanic...
> 
> I'm on a mission to get more people playing Dwarf Fortress. So I'm spreading word about things like the Lazy Newb package. It has a graphics pack and  a bunch of useful helper programs.
> http://dffd.wimbli.com/file.php?id=2663
> ...


 
This picture and the accompanying reference made my day...


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 2, 2010)

Aaand that's enough Dwarf Fortress for today.

Finally figured out how to get some trading done, did a bit of smelting, and had to make a grave for a miner who somehow ended up dying of thirst behind a flood gate. I'll probably redo this fortress as well though; I didn't realise there was almost 0 wood and I screwed up some of the ramps and shit, making things a bit awkward to layout. Also: fuck those rats.

But I shall persevere.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 2, 2010)

I caught some lions and tigers, tamed them and trained them as war animals.

Then a goblin ambush popped up, and I discovered that they hadn't actually done any god damn training, as all 12 military plus 4 warpredators got maimed by 7 goblins. Who then cavorted through the fortress killing everyone.

Fuck.

We do need to get a succession going though.


----------



## strangething (Aug 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> We do need to get a succession going though.



Absolutely. What do you think, folks? Haunted glacier? :twisted:


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> We do need to get a succession going though.


 
I don't even know what that is.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 3, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I don't even know what that is.


Someone starts a fortress, runs it for a year, saves, sends it to the next person. They run it for a year, save, send until the fortress dies.

Examples:

Boatmurdered
Headshoots



strangething said:


> Absolutely. What do you think, folks? Haunted glacier? :twisted:


 
Somewhere not too tough, I think. Most of the people here are new to the game. Going somewhere difficult will end with a really short succession. Needs somewhere with a good layout, plenty of trees, water and a few enemies to make it fun.


----------



## strangething (Aug 4, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Somewhere not too tough, I think. Most of the people here are new to the game. Going somewhere difficult will end with a really short succession. Needs somewhere with a good layout, plenty of trees, water and a few enemies to make it fun.


 
Where's your sense of adventure? ;-)

But yeah, I recommend a small embark area, to keep FPS healthy. Maybe generate a world with fewer cavern levels, too. DF can get pretty slow with a big fortress.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 4, 2010)

Right, so should we make a DF Succession thread to organise this? We need a list of overlords, and I believe protocol requires people to volunteer their names to populate the fortress.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 4, 2010)

Spent some time at work looking at the wiki. I think I should be able to get some farms going now.

And lots of ideas for some horribly evil traps for when some enemies turn up >:3


----------



## Tabr (Aug 4, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I caught some lions and tigers, tamed them and trained them as war animals.
> 
> Then a goblin ambush popped up, and I discovered that they hadn't actually done any god damn training, as all 12 military plus 4 warpredators got maimed by 7 goblins. Who then cavorted through the fortress killing everyone.
> 
> ...



In the current version there is a bug with training, your dudes won't do it if you tell them to through the military scheduler, you have to designate a barracks via an armor stand or something, then assign the squad to train at it directly.  Its really annoying D:


----------



## Smelge (Aug 4, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Spent some time at work looking at the wiki. I think I should be able to get some farms going now.


 Best way, find a pond on the surface, dig a nice sized area underground a tile away from an end of the pond, dig a square of channels a layer or two deep, add a door to the entrance to the cave, lock it, then set a miner to channel the tile between pond and cave from ground level. Water should flood through the cave, making it nice and muddy, and flow into the pit leaving the farmland dry. Farm away. Also, build a floodgate to stop the pond filling and flooding you out, and a fortification to strain out any enemies.


Tabr said:


> In the current version there is a bug with training, your dudes won't do it if you tell them to through the military scheduler, you have to designate a barracks via an armor stand or something, then assign the squad to train at it directly.  Its really annoying D:


 Yeah, found that. Is that the very latest release, as I downloaded the newest one the other day.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh shi

It seems these bloody immigrants are eating all my food far faster than anticipated and I haven't even started on a farm

Maybe I should just lock them in a cage outside or something


----------



## Smelge (Aug 4, 2010)

I find the first year or so is a bit touch and go with food. Just grab as much as you can off the traders, get some hunters and so on. I find searching for a location near a river helps too. Get a fishery going right off the bat. I've yet to encounter carp though, so I've been lucky.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 5, 2010)

Got the ball rolling: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/79516-Dwarf-Fortress-Succession-(Sign-up-here)


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 5, 2010)

I just spent about 2 hours reading the story of Boatmurdered, and about half way though Headshoots

It's amazing how they managed to drag it back from utter disaster and rebuild it again. The finale to Boatmurdered was awesome.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh god, headshoots. I re-read it again last night and was giggling away to myself at some of the descriptions of the place. It's been giving me ideas. I've made my first refuse disposal unit. Walled off area with a door in the side. inside is the stockpile for Refuse. When it's full, pull a lever and a drawbridge obliterates everything inside out of existence. Could be a good way of disposing of trapped animals and enemies I no longer require. Eventually, I'll use a similar idea for the entrance to the fortress.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 7, 2010)

Fun events: 

I was digging out my moat and forgot about what was underneath. Just caused my first cave-in >_< Hopefully once it's walled off and filled with water it doesn't leave an easy way in. 

I also kind of have a farm going, but my farmers are all inexperienced douchebags and it's taking bloody ages to harvest anything. 

I forgot that you can't smooth/engrave soil layers, so I have a whole bunch of really shitty rooms that I can't really improve. 

These fucking cats keep leaving bodies around the place. Despite bringing 2 males, a kitten has somehow appeared, which has promptly adopted someone >:[


----------



## Smelge (Aug 7, 2010)

I have created a Dwarven toilet.

Let me explain.

Directly under my current fortress, is a cave system about 15 levels down. It has a Cave Swallow Man civilisation. Their congregation point is literally right beneath my fortress. Now, I have a slight garbage problem. I also want the stuff in that cave system because I found adamantine a few levels below, as well as Magma. I want to run a series of pumps through those caverns to get my magma to the forges. So, I came up with a plan.

First, I built a room in the fortress, centred so it is above the Cave Swallow Mans stockpile of food, which is where they all hang out. All 12 of them. This room is 2 z-levels deep. On the bottom floor, is a rubbish stockpile, a door in, and a hole 1-square that sinks down to the cavern system. On floor 2, is a floodgate linked to the river. When the rubbish builds up too much in the stockpile, I lock the door, pull the lever and flood the room, flushing all the rubbish down the hole. Onto the Cave Swallow Man tribe.They get washed across their cavern and into the lake. Problem solved with the pull of a lever.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 8, 2010)

Not just dog bones, but puppy bones. I had to slaughter a puppy to make this bucket.

It'd better be a seriously fucking good bucket with a name like that.


----------



## GrowlBurger (Aug 9, 2010)

I love DF. One of the best games ever. I'd love to play a succession game (I've never had the chance before) but with my crazy schedule, I'm afraid I would potentially take forever to finish my year, and make everyone wait. Oh well.

Also, I suck at defense, and tend to get obliterated by goblins, so I turned off invasions, and stick to safe places. On the other hand, someone here mentioned it being very hard food-wise for the first year, and I've never had that problem. In fact, I have the opposite issue! I create food like crazy, and I can't possibly keep up in barrel production, which makes it REALLY hard to make room for other important things, mostly alcohol.

I think I have to start getting in the habit of occasionally leaving my farms fallow.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 9, 2010)

Just started an Adventurer game. Oh god this is fun. Just broke into some guys house at night, and then broke all of his bones that I could, then slowly cut him up with a dagger while he vomited on the ground.

Then stole his armour.

Edit:

Went back and killed pretty much the rest of the town. Then nearly got killed by a horse I was trying to rapewrestle for a laugh. I've got "superhuman" strength and I'm a grand-master wrestler, I thought it would work =[


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 12, 2010)

Damn you all for getting me into this game! So far I'm taking adolescent steps, Has anyone here ever found an environmentally friendly location with both a river and a magma chamber minus an aquifer?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 12, 2010)

All maps have magma, if you dig deep enough. When you find a site, search for somewhere with ma river and no aquifer.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 12, 2010)

Smelge said:


> All maps have magma, if you dig deep enough. When you find a site, search for somewhere with ma river and no aquifer.



The magma isn't visible when you look using (<>) unless you dig there, am I right?
If that's true, what prevents your digger from burning to death upon discovering magma?

Also, What else can you use with water if dwarves can just drink booze?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 12, 2010)

You have to dig for the magma. First you'll find warm rock, then if you continue digging, you will probably flood your tunnel with it.

And water is used to help sick dwarfs. If they are in the hospital, they need water instead of beer to stop dehydration. also, dumping water on magma creates Obsidian and Steam. And, you know, making earth muddy for farming too.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 13, 2010)

So far I've got 14 dwarves and a number of animals. I'm cautious of my food supply since I got a late start on farming due to inefficient irrigation. I wish more dwarves had building skills though.

If anyone knows a quick and efficient way to irrigate soil, please tell me.
I wish you could just dump buckets water directly on the soil instead of in a pit one level above.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 13, 2010)

Easy.

Find a pond above ground, off to the side of it, underground, dig out a cavern with a pit a few Z-levels deep at the far end. You need to leave one tile gap between the end of your cavern and the base of the pond. Build a door into the cavern and lock it to stop fun occurring. Next, get a dwarf to channel the tile between cavern and pond from ground level. The water should flow through the cavern, muddy it all then collect in the pit. Finally, build a fortification and floodgate in the channel. Floodgate to stop water getting in when it rains next time, fortification allows water in but strains out enemies. If you ever need to re-irrigate, build a lever to link to the floodgate. You also now have a small pond to use.

You should sign up for the Dwarf Fortress Succession game.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 13, 2010)

I think I'll sign up when my current fortress is finished. I still need a military, a smith and a magma source. I also need to learn how to barter properly and learn how to move the fuckload of stone to make way for stockpiles.
Is it possible to import sound files for the game, or do I just have the banjo to listen to?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 13, 2010)

The music is great. You can mute it in the game menu though.

Stockpiles still build up regardless of the stone there. Or, you can use zones to designate it all as stuff to be dumped.

Bartering is simple. Build plenty of bins for your Dwarfs to load goods into as they are made, carry them to the depot, persuade the fucking broker to get his arse down there, leave the trader with a decent profit. Elves don't like wooden products, which is fine because I use Elven traders to train my army, and steal their shit anyway.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 13, 2010)

Smelge said:


> The music is great. You can mute it in the game menu though.
> 
> Stockpiles still build up regardless of the stone there. Or, you can use zones to designate it all as stuff to be dumped.
> 
> Bartering is simple. Build plenty of bins for your Dwarfs to load goods into as they are made, carry them to the depot, persuade the fucking broker to get his arse down there, leave the trader with a decent profit. Elves don't like wooden products, which is fine because I use Elven traders to train my army, and steal their shit anyway.



Don't get me wrong, I like the music. I was just wondering if the sound folder does anything besides the intro. I did notice the text files which I imagined were designated for sounds that are not in the game, unless that's still a wip since the game is still in it's alpha stages.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 13, 2010)

I just realised that fortresses will stay on the map after the you abandon them/die.

I created a single reasonably large and awesome map with PerfectWorld, and I plan to keep the same map for a while. Once there's a load of abandoned fortresses on there, I'll go exploring with a Lizardman character (from the Genesis mod) :3

Awesome


----------



## Smelge (Aug 13, 2010)

Yep. You can use Adventurer mode to go and explore them later. See all the carvings and workings you created, then discover the place is infested with Fun.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, one of my two miners got crushed while making a ramp. Unless making ramps is bad luck, I'm quite confused on how a seemingly trivial outdoor task turned fatal.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 13, 2010)

Maybe he was sleeping with the other miners wife, and it was an "accident".

Or, did you accidentally cause a cave-in? Digging under a channel is a good way to do that.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 13, 2010)

Since I have yet to make a channel, I'm guessing there was something above the ramp that I didn't realize was bad. Now I have to train a new miner. Fun.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 13, 2010)

Digging in soil/clay or whatever will train in them in mining super fast. Just make a bunch of room for stockpiles or whatever. It's far faster than digging rock.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 13, 2010)

Created a mausoleum and gave the miner a proper burial. Although I find it in bad taste that I created it one z-level above the living and work quarters.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 16, 2010)

I am terrified of horses now. It took 40 werewolves to kill one in the arena.

Edit: Experiment 2: one roid-raged(grand master at everything) werewolf with adamantine gear versus one normal horse.
Outcome:the horse exploded. It took over a minute of fighting and the werewolf had a toe of his right paw broken and smashed open.

Horses are still scary.


----------



## GrowlBurger (Aug 17, 2010)

war horses!

(are those possible??? I know dogs are)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 17, 2010)

I actually took the time to check up on my dwarves. 
Apparently the deceased miner was my leader/broker's lover which was probably why her name was purple for a while. But she was able to snap out of her depression and threw a party. 
Got a fuckload of new migrants, didn't catch the headcount so far.
Made 2 strawberry farms that's getting walled and am going to attempt a murky pool irrigation to make a larger underground farm.

Need to learn how to improve individual bedrooms and make offices.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 17, 2010)

Smoothing walls and engraving them makes nice bedrooms. Sticking in Masterpiece bits of furniture makes it even better, especially if you can get your Jewellers to encrust the shit out of them.

Offices are just a chair assigned to the owner.


----------



## GrowlBurger (Aug 17, 2010)

This will help you more with future bedrooms, rather then current, but even a small size addition can make a huge difference. A 3x3 is much better then a 2x2 or 3x1, and a 4x4 is even better.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 17, 2010)

Finally some action.

First a hydra turned up, and then a goblin siege with some trolls and a crocodile.

My militia commander (an Axedwarf I named after myself, with masterwork steel armour and battleaxe) obliterated both of them pretty much single-handed. The hydra didn't even hurt him, and he cut it into 6 pieces. He lost his pet dog though, and is now miserable :c


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 17, 2010)

I never could get into Dwarf Fortress.

Is there a roguelike topic?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 17, 2010)

32 dwarves, and half of them are sitting around with their fingers in their asses while helping themselves to my food! Will a manager help with this problem?


----------



## GrowlBurger (Aug 17, 2010)

Are they drinking water or booze? If they don't get their booze, they become much less efficient.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 17, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> 32 dwarves, and half of them are sitting around with their fingers in their asses while helping themselves to my food! Will a manager help with this problem?


 
Then give them something to do. Make more workshops, dig more, catch fish, smooth and engrave any stone, dump spare rocks, carve statues, milk cows, sew cloth, smith weapons, smelt ores, build doors...

If you don't have Dwarf Therapist, get it ASAP. It makes assigning labours a trivial task.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 17, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Then give them something to do. Make more workshops, dig more, catch fish, smooth and engrave any stone, dump spare rocks, carve statues, milk cows, sew cloth, smith weapons, smelt ores, build doors...
> 
> If you don't have Dwarf Therapist, get it ASAP. It makes assigning labours a trivial task.


Is Dwarf Therapist a similar program to Dwarf Manager which also simplifies labours?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 17, 2010)

Dwarf manager fails to work with the newer versions. Dwarf Therapist makes all the job assigning and military stuff a little easier.


----------



## Azure (Aug 17, 2010)

I really want to play this, it looks awesome! However, I am computer retarded. Is there any chance of me being able to pull this shit off? I read that whole story of that game in the link and it is hilarious, and if I can figure out how the game works, I'd totally be up for something like that.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 17, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I really want to play this, it looks awesome! However, I am computer retarded. Is there any chance of me being able to pull this shit off? I read that whole story of that game in the link and it is hilarious, and if I can figure out how the game works, I'd totally be up for something like that.



http://afteractionreporter.com/2009...newby-tutorial-for-dwarf-fortress-part-1-wtf/
Not sure I can find a simpler tutorial than that.


----------



## GrowlBurger (Aug 17, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I really want to play this, it looks awesome! However, I am computer retarded. Is there any chance of me being able to pull this shit off? I read that whole story of that game in the link and it is hilarious, and if I can figure out how the game works, I'd totally be up for something like that.


All the videos in this series. However, remember that this is an impartial tutorial! Is is not recent compared to the latest updates, but it should still cover a whole lot, and is the most comprehensive tutorial you will find for the information it does cover. Just remember to go find out what changes have been applied when you are done with the tutorial to get you up to speed.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koZUS2h-Yzc

Other then that, the interface its self will seem pretty confusing and counter-intuitive, but if you keep on practicing, you'll start getting pretty good at it. I don't even need to the menu to be visible, as I've mostly remembered all the commands by heart! So I get to use up all my screen real estate.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 17, 2010)

I spent the late afternoon reading the Legend of Boatmurdered, hilarity intensifies as stark raving mad takes control. Then they start making artifacts depicting the elephant related holocaust. I can't look at a capital E anymore without laughing.


----------



## Azure (Aug 18, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Finally some action.
> 
> First a hydra turned up, and then a goblin siege with some trolls and a crocodile.
> 
> My militia commander (an Axedwarf I named after myself, with masterwork steel armour and battleaxe) obliterated both of them pretty much single-handed. The hydra didn't even hurt him, and he cut it into 6 pieces. He lost his pet dog though, and is now miserable :c


 Pretty soon he'll go stark raving mad, take over a workshop, and demand goods you cannot possibly obtain. Thanks for the tutorials all, definitely gonna get on this shit.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 18, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Pretty soon he'll go stark raving mad, take over a workshop, and demand goods you cannot possibly obtain.


 
This is why the second one of my dwarfs demands shit I don't have, I build a wall around his workshop, put a door in, then lock it until he stops screaming.


----------



## GrowlBurger (Aug 18, 2010)

I usually just let them go mad. There was only one occasion on which one of them became violent. It was pretty funny.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 18, 2010)

I always buy some random shit from the traders (shell, cloth, leather, glass, etc) so I usually have a bunch of everything lying around. Never had one of them go mad yet.


----------



## GrowlBurger (Aug 18, 2010)

I usually end up with tons of extra dwarves, so that three quarters of my fort, if not more, is completely idle, and when they make parties, even the working dwarves join in, worsening the issue.

As such, I don't really mind when one of them goes mad. and if they don't, then I have a dwarf with legendary skill. Either way, it works out.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 18, 2010)

Mad dwarfs annoy me, and it upsets other dwarfs when you have to kill him. If he goes mad and violent, he's walled up. Any other type of insanity, unlock the door. I've only had dwarfs go mad a few times, mostly for not having glass or the right type of gem or some such shit.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 18, 2010)

The elves annoyed me. Operation Misdirection is in effect.







"Oh, it appears we'll have to go the long way"

*CLUNK*

"Uh, guys..."






Next time I'll use something a bit more exciting, this is only my first real fortress.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 18, 2010)

At least tell me you stole their trade goods first?


----------



## GrowlBurger (Aug 18, 2010)

That's a nice graphics pack. I use Mayday's pack, but mostly because of out-of-the-box convenience. Does anybody have any suggestions as to some other good image packs?


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 18, 2010)

Smelge said:


> At least tell me you stole their trade goods first?


 
I forgot that (though I can still pick it all up from the floor after they died), but I did do that with the next one. Stole about 100k worth of stuff. Then locked them inside as well.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't agree with locking them inside after mugging them. I find Elven merchants to be the perfect training tool for my army.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 18, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I don't agree with locking them inside after mugging them. I find Elven merchants to be the perfect training tool for my army.


 
I let them go crazy first, watch the elven deathmatch and then finish off the winner.

I'm hoping the ponces will start sending armies against me so I can mercilessly chop off various bodyparts.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 20, 2010)

Dwarf Therapist doesn't support 0.31.12.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 21, 2010)

Ah, right.

What it is, is the guys who make DT stopped doing it.

What you do, is you go into the root folder for Dwarf Therapist, and
> etc > memory_layouts > windows > then copy and paste one of the _graphics configuration files. Rename it to v0.31.12_graphics.

Now, open it up in notepad, delete what is in it and replace it with this:



> [info]
> checksum                = 0x4c4c32e7
> version_name            = v0.31.12 (graphics)
> complete            = true
> ...



Save it and start up DT and it should work.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 21, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Ah, right.
> 
> What it is, is the guys who make DT stopped doing it.
> 
> ...


This helped a lot, thanks.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 22, 2010)

Finally begun irrigation. DT helped me a lot with management. Traded with elves. I also noticed that the fortress is mainly vegetarian due to the fact that there's no wildlife whatsoever in my location, might butcher some animals in the future. I swear to Armok if there's no confrontation when I dig deeper, I will start a feud with the elves just for fun.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 22, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I will start a feud with the elves just for fun.


 
I slaughtered their last 2 caravans and chopped down hundreds of trees, so with any luck they'll start throwing some forces against me.

My militia needs some more practice anyway.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 22, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I slaughtered their last 2 caravans and chopped down hundreds of trees, so with any luck they'll start throwing some forces against me.
> 
> My militia needs some more practice anyway.


 
I was digging for decent ores and stuff and found a magma tube. So I'm now working on widening the ledge around it for access, a magma reservoir and once I find some nearby ores, get myself a magmaforge going to start work on a pumpstack to get the magma up to a newer forging level. Then I got invaded by Crundles. 17 of them at once. So I sent my military in. I think all that training worked. The only injury was the baby one of my soldiers was carrying, and even then he only got bitten in the face by a crundle.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 22, 2010)

I haven't seen any Crundles yet. Hell, I haven't even reached a cavern in my current game. Once I have the emergency drawbridges in place I'll start heading down.

Also, I now have a Legendary +5 armoursmith _and_ weaponsmith. My militia commander (who I named Lizard) has a bunch of high skills and full masterwork armour + masterwork battleaxe \o.

Update:




Fuck yes


----------



## Lobar (Aug 23, 2010)

GrowlBurger said:


> All the videos in this series. However, remember that this is an impartial tutorial! Is is not recent compared to the latest updates, but it should still cover a whole lot, and is the most comprehensive tutorial you will find for the information it does cover. Just remember to go find out what changes have been applied when you are done with the tutorial to get you up to speed.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koZUS2h-Yzc


 
This guy's apparently made a new tutorial for the new version, though it isn't comprehensive and only covers what's changed since his first tutorial.  Still, it's helpful.

Starts here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGBTNPbUvFM


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 25, 2010)

A raccoon broke in and killed a dog. Miners were too busy making a large warehouse to dig a simple tomb that I had to temporarily quarantine the graveyard to contain the miasma. I got tired of waiting so I just put the dog in a coffin and stored it nearby the graveyard. I don't envy the poor dwarf who had to enter the quarantine zone and pick up the maggot infested carcass. The recent attack has me put trap-building in my to do list.

In other news, a farmer with no metalcrafting skills got possessed and commandeered the metalforge. It was a race against time to slowly begin smelting without a magma forge, which means I have to haul wood to the furnace. 
In the end, metal bars + wood = iron low boots.
My first artifact.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm having goblin troubles.

First I get two ambushes at once, injuring most of my better army dwarfs, but catching 13 of them in cage traps. Then a wave of about 5 or 6 snatchers, going in the cage traps. Then a woodcrafter got possessed and went outside to make his artifact, which meant I couldn't get enough cages to reload the traps, so it was no surprise another wave of goblins arrived, murdered him, both my war cheetahs, mostly got caught in traps, but two made it inside to cause havok.

Eventually got rid of them, just in time for a Forgotten beast to stroll out of the mines. Then some traders arrived. Then some more goblins arrived.

This may not end well.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm still on my first fortress, autumn of the second year.
Sieges are still possible even if your location is goblin free, am I right?

Oh and a girl fell out of a woodcutter.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 25, 2010)

The Forgotten Beast is now walled into the magma pit, so I'll have to get rid of him somehow eventually, unless I can access the magma from a different direction. The latest batch of goblins got completely maimed when they came up to the fort and met some uberdwarfs. I was quite happy that finally my squads were causing damage without taking much themselves. Then I realised my squads were still downstairs asleep or in the hospital. It was the caravans armed dwarfs doing it.

Gonna build a room to put pumps in, and just set my army dwarfs pumping for a year or two to buff them up.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 25, 2010)

I have one dwarf multitasking as leader and broker. I found that one dwarf is a useless comedian, so I promoted him to bookkeeper. He gets a nice complex complete with bedroom, office, dining room, and tomb. Sadly, due to a lapse in judgement, the rooms are built into clay which means no engraving.  Guess I'll have to make it up by adding nice furniture.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 30, 2010)

Something clicked in my head when I saw the Tetris music video. My fortress is a communist society, and since there have been no migrants for the present year, it will be a while before it evolves into capitalism.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 6, 2010)

Is there a way to mod a werewolf as a playable adventurer? I've had a lot of fun in Arena today, I latched on to someone and shook him around till he fell apart and his lower body was still in my mouth.
EDIT: Nevermind, I just made one. Didn't realize modding is easy.
(don't worry, I used a separate DF directory.)


----------

